# 41 and TTC again...too old ???



## kalou1972

Hi ladies. I'm a veteran on BnB but haven't posted for ages !!

We have been trying TTC since I was 39...but things kept getting in the way (8mnths recovery after car accident...recovery after liver surgery and now OH having 3rd op ) soo....I am now 41 but still want a mother baby so my ds isn't an only child.

Question is....am I now too old to be TTC again ???

Xxxx:wacko:


----------



## purplelou

personally I dont think so.
I am 42 and ttc at the moment. My LO is 17 months
unfortunately Im still waiting for the return of AF (as still BFing) so who knows if it will ever happen for us.
good luck xx


----------



## kalou1972

Thanks Hun. Good to know I'm not the only one x


----------



## Jinga

A lot of women have babies in their early 40s. If you are in good health and know you want another, you should go for it. You'll never know until you try. Best of luck!


----------



## pineapple91

No way im 43 good luck too you hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## momofmany9614

I do not think you are too old. I'm 40 and just found out I'm pregnant. I do think its very possible for ladies to get pregnant in their 40's you just need to watch your body more closely because fertility cycle is different.


----------



## momofmany9614

I do not think you are not too old to TTC. I know a lot of ladies that have gotten pregnant over 40 myself included. You need to watch your fertility signs a little bit closer because once you are in 40's it changes some. I want to wish you good luck and hope it does not take you long to conceive.


----------



## tryfor2

It's such a personal thing, it only really matters what you, your DH and your dr. think. I know some people thought I was too old to get pg at 35! I don't think 41 is too old. If you want to have another and you feel healthy and up for it, then go for it! Good luck!


----------



## jzgrace

https://www.theatlantic.com/magazin...-wait-to-have-a-baby/309374/?single_page=true


This article shed some light for me. A girl here on bnb posted the link and I can't share it enough!! Happy reading!! :flower:


----------



## pirate1974

I'm 40 next week and I'm almost 11 weeks along with my first! I have a friend who is having her fourth and she's 43. I SAY GO FOR IT! 41 is still good to go.


----------



## purplelou

Love this thread!
Im keeping my hope for now!
(TTC #2)


----------



## Catmat

I think go for it :) I am 38 years old and newly pregnant after a 5 year wait between kids. I live in an area where lots if girls have their kids right out of high school, so I do feel old, but I know some women in my family and family history who've had babies into their mid forties, so I did feel confident it would happen and (knock on wood) after 5 months of TTC it has. I was a little worried about how old I'll be when the LO graduates but my husband just told me my stat is to live until 91 (and his was 87!). So if I do I will have lots of time to see grandchildren :winkwink:


----------



## Oasis717

Def not I was 41 when I conceived my youngest of 9 months and almost 42 when I had him, I'm 43 in Nov and we are trying again, lots of luck to you xxx


----------



## zennie

Not too old at all. Go for it!! I am 41 and due my 4th baby any day now. Couldn't be happier ;) Wishing you the very best of luck. X


----------



## BlessedRoads

You aren't too old, no way. I'm 44 and will be 45 in August. I found out I am pregnant on July 14th. Baby dust and never stop hoping.


----------



## Oasis717

Congratulations BlessedRoads! Xxxx Thank you for sharing it gives me hope xx


----------



## BlessedRoads

you're welcome hun! <3


----------



## purplelou

Ohh congratulations Blessedroads!! 
I am in the tww and this definitely puts a a bit of hope in my heart!


----------



## BlessedRoads

ooo baby dust to you !!! xoxoxo <3


----------



## Larkspur

I'm 38 but have, in just my close circle of friends:

41 years, first baby
42 years, first baby
42 years, second baby
43 years, fourth baby

All unassisted in any way 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Oasis717

That's good to hear Larkspur xx


----------



## Left wonderin

41 still plenty of time . I fell pregnant with my first at 41 and now turning 42 in November just starting to try for a second :) good luck


----------



## caroleb73

You really are nt too old, I gave birth to my first at 39 and now at 41 am due to deliver our second next month.

We had problems getting pregnant with our first but for this second baby I seemed to fall pregnant easily. My Mum fell pregnant with my bbay sister when she was 43 completely by surprise so never give up hope:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Just noticed your good news yahooo happy healthy 9 months to you :)


----------



## Oasis717

Purplelou congratulations!!!!!! Fantastic news xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Thank you xxxx good luck to you ladies too!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, I'm so pleased for you xxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

I dont think you are too old. We are having babies later these days. I am on number 3 and I am 39. Blessings to you!


----------



## charlie15

Nope not too old, I am my first at 39 and now pregnant at 41, fell pregnant quickly so go for it!


----------



## myra

Not too old at all. I conceived my son when I was 39 and my 41st birthday present this year was a BFP a few days ago. It took us 3 cycles. OH is also 41. Good luck!


----------



## Oasis717

I think 41 is a good age from this thread and I conceived my 11 month old at 41! Although at nearly 43 I'm now having trouble so I guess 43 is quite diff from 41 in the TTC world:( xxxx


----------



## lisap2008

As long as your still having monthly cycles your not too old to conceive , I got a surprise BFP at 42 when we were on a break cycle it dident stick and the odds are not in our favor but were still trying anyway.


----------



## Oasis717

I am sorry Lisa:( hoping we all get our sticky beans soon, at least my cycles are regular and I o regularly like clock work so hoping for the best xxxxx


----------



## lisap2008

Oasis717 said:


> I am sorry Lisa:( hoping we all get our sticky beans soon, at least my cycles are regular and I o regularly like clock work so hoping for the best xxxxx

Mine are still like clockwork too, I have none of the perimenopause symptoms yet, and I just started taking a wheatgrass drink every morning and Ubiquinol so im hoping that helps make a good egg.

your chart looks good!.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Lisa :) what does wheatgrass do for you ?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Lisa yes what does wheatgrass do? Xx


----------



## lisap2008

It is a high alkaline food. You need a balanced pH level so that your body is sperm friendly. Wheatgrass also contains folic acid. Folic acid has been found to prevent neural tube defects and it's recommended that women who are trying to conceive take folic acid BEFORE they try to get pregnant. Wheatgrass also enhances men's fertility because it is high in antioxidants. Sperm are actually very fragile creatures. Men who have a diet high in antioxidants can protect their sperm from free radical damage due to environmental factors. Wheatgrass is known to purify the blood and tonify the liver and kidneys for detoxification. Read more: https://www.getpregnantover40.com/wheatgrass-to-get-pregnant.htm
https://www.amorganics.com/wheatgrass-and-infertility-a/180.htm


----------

